# Fibre Supplement for IBS - Similar to Eating Mini Wheat's?



## Starlite27 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi!

*I'm new to this website and posted this already in general discussions but after seeing this category, I thought this one would fit my issue better! Sorry







*

Just recently found this website and decided to make a post. I'm relatively new to the treatment of IBS. I was diagnosed at 18 and I'm now 24. My medication combination is finally working however, I noticed a significant difference for the better after spending about a week and a half eating mini wheat's for breakfast! Sounds so silly but my body was functioning on a schedule instead of being all over the place like usual.

My work situation is to be away from home for weeks at a time living in a dorm like setting so unfortunately I can't always control my diet. I'm on the hunt of a fibre supplement in a pill form hopefully, that would create the same benefit that the mini wheat's do. Does anyone know what type of fibre they are so I would be better prepared when I go out shopping.

I'm not super interested in the type you add to food or dissolve in water, I'm not into the convenience of a pill if it's possible!


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

I have the same luck with Life brand cereal! Hey... If it works!

I take fiber supplement pills my doctor was able to prescribe. Have you talked with your provider about your options?


----------

